# Free giveaway "Session Guitarist - Strummed Acoustic" by NI



## SBK (Aug 25, 2019)

Facebook Giveaway


----------



## SBK (Aug 27, 2019)

Join us so we can have more cool stuff in future!


----------



## SBK (Sep 6, 2019)

4 more days to take part!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Sep 7, 2019)

sent request!


----------



## SBK (Sep 8, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> sent request!


welcome!  good luck!


----------



## SBK (Sep 10, 2019)

Today is your last chance to enter, we will pick a winner.


----------

